# Fake Pregnancies



## CSweets

I don't get why people fake pregnancies, I understand hysterical pregnancies, but to know you aren't pregnant haven't even had sex and yet you are still going on about being pregnant. Don't they understand how much it offends people trying to have a baby but have had no luck? Or people that have had miscarriages? It really irks me. A girl on my fb has faked a pregnancy 3-4 since I have known her, which is in junior high. She brought in ultrasounds from when she was a baby so they were dated 1992 and she got caught. Well once again she is at it, and I had a feeling she was faking, so when she posted her pregnancy stick on fb, I googled that brand of stick and with no surprise found the EXACT same one that was the third result on Google. I know it was the exact one because there were specs on the pictures and the specs lined up. I know I sound like a complete creeper when I said I googled her pregnancy stick but I had to find out. I also noticed that coincidentally she had the exact same due date as another girl we went to school with and now she is saying she is pregnant with twins. I could go on and all the stuff she says doesn't match up but she looks like she is getting bigger in each pictures she takes and she is supposedly 14 weeks I think. Well I don't know if she is faking or not but her pregnancy stick is for sure not hers. I confronted her and she told me to f*** off and deleted me lol. Sorry had to vent.


----------



## jogami

I agree with you Cinci! Why people do this completely baffles me?? Do they not realise the responsibility one undertakes; especially as a teen. Getting pregnant is scary enough but then you actually have to produce a "real live baby"! She'll get caught out when she does not have a child to show for it. It upsets me too but she is obviously just looking for attention. Shame.


----------



## JWandBump

There was one girl in my school who always used tro do that! She also brought in her scan picturethat was dated 1991, she told everone the machines had broke and they haddnt sorted out the dates yet :haha: And because of her age it had to have her mums name at the top lol No one belived her! She still kept trying tho, now shes finally had a baby but im sue it wont be long before shes 'pregnant' again.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I know a girl who done this I just ignore her mind you she is now pregnant and it's only because she is like 30 something weeks. I hate people like that why fake being pregnant some people try really hard to get pregnant and still cant fall pregnant :(


----------



## Darlin65

I actually worked with a grow woman who did this. She had brought in her ultrasound and kept her fingers over the top so nobody could look at it on their own or see the info on the top. Then she ended up having a miscarriage but it all was very odd. She was shoveling snow literally like 2 days later. She didn't take anytime off to grieve or anything either and didn't even seem upset at all when it came up. Her husband was hysterical on the phone so I guess she would've had to have been but everything just never added up (plus she had a previous miscarriage that was supposedly a lie. Just a sketchy person all round) Then there was a girl in high school who said she was prego and had a miscarriage like every 3 months. Now(3 yrs later) I guess she really is pregnant but I just don't know. I don't know why people can't just be honest in the 1st place. I don't feel bad at all for not trusting people who have lied in the past even if they aren't this time. They bring it on themselves.


----------



## annawrigley

Urgh that is awful. My friend is a bit like this, she never actually puts scans on FB or anything like that but she CONSTANTLY has some sort of pregnancy 'scare' going on (I say 'scare' because she actually wants to get pregnant to her ex to trap him and get money and a house :dohh: Yes she has said that!!) Its so annoying and if/when she actually DOES get pregnant I've told her I will have no sympathy whatsoever and will not be speaking to her again. Cos its fucking stupid.


----------



## xCookieDough

*These stories are scary and crazy! =/
---xo*


----------



## rileybaby

I have a 'friend' who does this. Every boyfriend she gets, she tells them she's pregnant. The first time she tried it on, i was half way through my pregnancy and i believed her, so i thought i was being a good mate and let her stay round for a few nights. She kept getting her stories mixed up of howshe supposedly fell pregnant and one minute she had a BFP, then a negative? It all seemed a bit strange, then after that she tried 2 more times! Its so sad, why lie about something like that? I dont know how people can show off other peoples scan photos either :-(


----------



## _laura

Yeah it really winds me up. I know a girl that said she was pregnant, then said she lost it, then said that she was again. I asked for photos and stuff being friendly and she was like 'oh they never gave me an ultrasound, they just knew'
:dohh:

I find the worst is people that suck you into the story. There was a girl who was blogging about being pregnant, got the whole tumblr mummy community involved and posted photos and stuff and even gave birth and showed a newborn photo. But when one of the other girls drove over to see her they realised that there was no baby, there never was and she lied the whole time.

Oh and Anna, me and OH know someone like that, she also told us that she didn't mean to get pregnant but then admitted she planned it to try and trap the FOB- didn't work because hes already got 4 kids


----------



## Shannyxox

Ugh I hate it too, A girl at my old school always made up she was pregnant, and once had 'three misscarrages' in ONE MONTH! WTF?! She would always make up she was pregnant then make a huge scene about it, also when shes 'pregnant' she go out and take drugs and drink and get her stories mixed up.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Urgh that is awful. My friend is a bit like this, she never actually puts scans on FB or anything like that but she CONSTANTLY has some sort of pregnancy 'scare' going on (I say 'scare' because she actually wants to get pregnant to her ex to trap him and get money and a house :dohh: Yes she has said that!!) Its so annoying and if/when she actually DOES get pregnant I've told her I will have no sympathy whatsoever and will not be speaking to her again. Cos its fucking stupid.

my old roommate was always having "scares" drove me insane


----------



## bbyno1

I had a friend from college who used to always 'think' she was pregnant.
She didn't have a solid bf but kept getting with loads of boys. Every month it is 'omg my period is late,im pregnant i know it'. She would come to me every month to tell me that,but other than that wouldn't really talk to me. It just baffled me totally lol.


----------



## amygwen

They are so stupid :dohh:

Sadly they don't realise how stupid they are until after the fact.


----------



## emmylou92

I know a girl that used to do that who has just had a baby, I never believed she was pregnant till baby was here. I think its weird how many young girls fake being pregnant, I just dont understand why they would do it, or what they get out of doing it?


----------



## _ck

:dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

emmylou92 said:


> I know a girl that used to do that who has just had a baby, I never believed she was pregnant till baby was here.* I think its weird how many young girls fake being pregnant, I just dont understand why they would do it, or what they get out of doing it?*

I know, it's not like its 'cool' is it?! :dohh: When I got pregnant the people who congratulated me were mainly older adults, doctors and family etc or even strangers. But everyone my age was more like "Shit... Are you ok?!' Definitely didn't make me 'cool' :rofl:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Thank God I have never came across anything like this before. I have no earthly idea why anyone would want to fake being pregnant.


----------



## lauram_92

My friend always said she was pregnant when she wasn't, and recently she said she had a miscarriage, but now she is pregnant and it works out that she was pregnant before she miscarried so everyone thinks she lied about the miscarriage..


----------



## Burchy314

I have had so many people fake pregnancies! One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK! She just randomly turned white once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!

Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!

My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.


----------



## rileybaby

Burchy314 said:


> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! *One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK!* She just randomly turned white once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.

Thats fucking crazy!! Idk how people can lie so much, and think other people are dumb enough to fall for it? I just want to die of embaressment for people when they talk shit, because they dont realise what a nob they really sound :haha::haha:


----------



## Burchy314

rileybaby said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! *One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK!* She just randomly turned white once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.
> 
> Thats fucking crazy!! Idk how people can lie so much, and think other people are dumb enough to fall for it? I just want to die of embaressment for people when they talk shit, because they dont realise what a nob they really sound :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Oh my god she was a compulsive liar. She also said that she had a twin sister that killed herself so her parents made her be just like her twin because her parents like that kid better.


----------



## rileybaby

Burchy314 said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! *One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK!* She just randomly turned white once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.
> 
> Thats fucking crazy!! Idk how people can lie so much, and think other people are dumb enough to fall for it? I just want to die of embaressment for people when they talk shit, because they dont realise what a nob they really sound :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god she was a compulsive liar. She also said that she had a twin sister that killed herself so her parents made her be just like her twin because her parents like that kid better.Click to expand...

Omg was she deranged or something? She sounds like she needs to be locked away :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just recently found out that a girl i was friends with pretended to be pregnant :wacko: She even had an account on here!
A new friend of mine(AC) and old friend of hers (AK) told me that AK told her that she made it up so that AC would be more interested in being friends with her. AK said she was pregnant like three different times but always miscarried early on. The scariest part is that AC had to part ways with her because AK and her deranged oh were stalking her. good thing I was always too lazy to be bothered with having AK over :nope:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Argh, agreed.... a girl I knew faked a pregnancy when we were like 12. Brought in pictures and things like that, it was horrible. Said it had been adopted etc etc. Funnily enough, I'm now fairly good friends with the girl after getting back in contact wayyy after she left our school, and she's a really lovely girl! People do change, but I think it's the immaturity and sometimes jelousy, and attention seeking, that drive people to fake pregnancies.


----------



## loopie

completely out of order! I had a girl do the same on my facebook too , and she uploaded a picture of the baby that she supposedly had , and also a pic of a preg belly .......I didn't Google it , but someone else ... and even after being caught out she still kept saying she was ...... eventually she must have felt bad ( and so she should ) and admitted it was all a lie ..... how pathetic !!! should deffo be reported as abuse I think.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

One girl on my face book said she was preg when I was and she was like 3 weeks and tryed to tell me she could feel the baby move I had to have a giggle at that I mean how dumb you would think if they were going to fake it they would at least look up what they should feel when.


----------



## bumpy_j

wow I don't know anyone that's done that, you know some freaks!


----------



## kittycat18

I know a few girls like this. I really don't understand what they get from faking a pregnancy or even worse, from faking a loss :wacko:


----------



## HellBunny

Whats the point in faking it? jeeeeez they need a life!!


----------



## x__amour

I actually have never met anyone who has faked a pregnancy! I don't understand it though. What do you gain from it? :nope:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

eeeeeerrrrrgggghhhh!

I have one friend who I have known for sooo long. She slept with an older boy and got 'pregnant' and kept telling him she needed money for this and that (baby stuff) then eventually told him she needed £180 to get an abortion even though in the UK to do that wouldn't cost you anything. So we all know that was a lie. She managed to get loads of money from him and he believed her the whole time, we all knew it was a lie because we all knew her lol. She is a compulsive liar and thinks by telling us these things she will get more liked i suppose? She was a weird one though, she tried to kill me in my sleep, but thats a different story. 

Another girl on my facebook who I went to school with (1 year younger & didn't really speak) was posting all over her facebook that she was pregnant, the 'dad' was my friends ex and had just moved to the other side of the country. But she had the cheek to make status's saying stuff like 'getting on the vods tonight with the girls, oh and don't forget little beanie' I mean WTF?! she was aparently about 5 weeks preg and she said she couldn't fit into any of her clothes and she could feel it kicking and allsorts. Crazy girl. She also told everyone she had an abortion.. I don't understand at all why people lie like this. It really upsets me aswell the way these two girls I just wrote about seemed to care more about money and attention, then both lied about having an abortion!! Just all a bit crazy to me!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

x__amour said:


> I actually have never met anyone who has faked a pregnancy! I don't understand it though. *What do you gain from it?* :nope:

I suppose, attention, in my friends case - money. Maybe it just fills some sort of hole in their lives? :shrug:


----------



## kittycat18

EllaAndLyla said:


> Another girl on my facebook who I went to school with (1 year younger & didn't really speak) was posting all over her facebook that she was pregnant, the 'dad' was my friends ex and had just moved to the other side of the country. But *she had the cheek to make status's saying stuff like 'getting on the vods tonight with the girls, oh and don't forget little beanie' I mean WTF?! she was aparently about 5 weeks preg and she said she couldn't fit into any of her clothes and she could feel it kicking and allsorts. Crazy girl. She also told everyone she had an abortion..* I don't understand at all why people lie like this. It really upsets me aswell the way these two girls I just wrote about seemed to care more about money and attention, then both lied about having an abortion!! Just all a bit crazy to me!!

What a disgusting thing to say :growlmad: Even though it wasn't true that she was pregnant, it's still a horrible thing to come out with. She will understand in the future when she ACTUALLY does have children!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

When I first announced I was pregnant on FB (obviously my family already knew as did OH and they all believed me) I was accused by a a few "friends" and an ex BF of making it up for attention. Really fucked me off. I felt like stabbing their eyes out with my positive pregnancy test. Even though I was only 5 weeks at the time and obviously wasn't showing yet, I decided to go on a giant binge so that my tummy would look bloated the next day at school lol. they all apologised even though it was just the food making me look pregnant. But obviously I really WAS pregnant so I can get away with that one ;)
I do find people who make up pregnancies when they're really not a bit...sad. :shrug: and then saying they aborted it or miscarried is just sick.


----------



## Darlin65

How do people not fear that Karma will come back and bite them in the ass? I would never say that any but also for fear of having a miscarriage later. You just don't do things like that.


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol there was a girl here who is like 4 years younger than me so 16 and she really liked this twat so she told him and EVERYONE she was pregnant, but she had an abortion in our town 'Derry' (it was the hardest decision ever I feel like a murderer I am so depressed I wasn't ready etc.)
Well funnily enough abortions are illegal in Northern Ireland/Ireland :dohh: Dumb bitch :haha:


----------



## cammy

a girl i went to primary school told everyone she was pregnant, her OH believed her and So her married her and moved into a house and bought lots of baby stuff. Them he found out the truth and still stayed with her because his family are really religious and don't believe in divorce.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

cammy said:


> a girl i went to primary school told everyone she was pregnant, her OH believed her and So her married her and moved into a house and bought lots of baby stuff. Them he found out the truth and still stayed with her because his family are really religious and don't believe in divorce.

Awww the poor guy! :(


----------



## Burchy314

cammy said:


> a girl i went to primary school told everyone she was pregnant, her OH believed her and So her married her and moved into a house and bought lots of baby stuff. Them he found out the truth and still stayed with her because his family are really religious and don't believe in divorce.

Oh My Gosh that is horrible!!! That poor guy :(


----------



## MissMummy2Be

cammy said:


> a girl i went to primary school told everyone she was pregnant, her OH believed her and So her married her and moved into a house and bought lots of baby stuff. Them he found out the truth and still stayed with her because his family are really religious and don't believe in divorce.

That's so horrible. How on earth could she keep it up through all of that glyph would think she would feel bad :(


----------



## cammy

MissMummy2Be said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> a girl i went to primary school told everyone she was pregnant, her OH believed her and So her married her and moved into a house and bought lots of baby stuff. Them he found out the truth and still stayed with her because his family are really religious and don't believe in divorce.
> 
> That's so horrible. How on earth could she keep it up through all of that glyph would think she would feel bad :(Click to expand...

oh she is a real cow, nasty piece of work. I don't think they live together anymore but they are still married and he refuses to divorce. Last I heard he is trying to make it work, because he has strong morals about marriage. If I was him I dont think I could stay with her. She went WAY too far.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I know some people fake a pregnancy to " save" the relationship but I don't agree with it at all and really the min he asked her to marry him she should of come clean and then if he still wanted to marry her fine but if not I say suck it up princess no guy is worth the truble


----------



## Mii

I dont know anyone who has faked a pregnancy but still ! Who would go to such lengths just for attention? :nope:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I knew a girl at school who was always faking being pregnant. One day she was 6 months, 3 months and miscarrying and once she miscarried and the baby fell outso she put it back in!


----------



## Burchy314

Nervousmomtob said:


> I knew a girl at school who was always faking being pregnant. One day she was 6 months, 3 months and miscarrying *and once she miscarried and the baby fell outso she put it back in*!

:rofl:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Lmao Tina isn't that great! And I think some idiots believed her hah


----------



## GemmaLeanne

am i really the only one who noticed the part of EllaAndLyla's post about how that girl tried to kill her in her sleep! lmao

sorry everything i read after that was a bit of a blur.. thats horror movie shit :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

GemmaLeanne said:


> am i really the only one who noticed the part of EllaAndLyla's post about how that girl tried to kill her in her sleep! lmao
> 
> sorry everything i read after that was a bit of a blur.. thats horror movie shit :haha:

Hahah I noticed it too.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Nervousmomtob said:


> I knew a girl at school who was always faking being pregnant. One day she was 6 months, 3 months and miscarrying and once she miscarried and the baby fell outso she put it back in!

It fell out so she put it back in hahaha wth was she on something? Thats the funniest thing I have read all day haha


----------



## Nervousmomtob

MissMummy2Be said:


> Nervousmomtob said:
> 
> 
> I knew a girl at school who was always faking being pregnant. One day she was 6 months, 3 months and miscarrying and once she miscarried and the baby fell outso she put it back in!
> 
> It fell out so she put it back in hahaha wth was she on something? Thats the funniest thing I have read all day hahaClick to expand...

Hah idk honestly. She was a odd one


----------



## delmeg10

I'm not a pregnant teenager, I just had to post about this. I'm 25 years old, and graduated from high school in 2004. In the 4 years that I was in high school, there was this one girl (her name was Brittany), and I'm not even kidding you. She faked over 5 pregnancies! I was a pregnant teenager, but didn't tell anyone in 9th grade, and it really, really pissed me off that she would fake such a thing. After having 2 miscarriages throughout high school, I was so irritated by this girl. And of course, I had like 4-5 classes with her. She was bigger, so she could fake it easily, but it really drove me nuts. She was "7 months pregnant" at graduation by a guy that she swore denied the fact that he got her pregnant because he was in a 4 year relationship with the mother of his son. She was crazy! I feel sorry for her though, because now she has a 2 year old and 4 year old, and hates being a mom. I never understood why people did that. In our cosmetology class (that took 3 out of 7 periods of the day), there were 4 girls that had babies before graduation, and they all looked at her like shit!


----------



## Twinkl3

I'm not a teen parent (or a parent in fact) but this topic caught my eye :)

I've never understood people like this, why pretend, I just don't get it. I can understand people who have "phantom" pregnancies as I had one the other month, basically I worked myself up to much into think that I was and have sure signs, but turned out I wasnt in the end which was rather disheartening :dohh:

I had a friend once who went through the whole lying things and she would tell people different stories and we all knew she was lying. She said she got pregnant at 11 (I knew her then) and had to take a year out of school (she didn't) the child then accordingly got taken away from her straight away at birth and handed directly over to her "boyfriends family", she supposedly had no say in the matter. She's tell stories on how she had contact with her "baby" and that he was being beaten by her now "Ex boyfriend". She carried this on for 5 years and would still now if I brought it up.
She stooped so low at one point though, to a point that I thought was disgusting and sick, she declared that her baby had cancer and had died (who would ever say such things!!) .... But a few months later she said to another friend that she was going seeing him :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

My closest friend didn't believe I was pregnant when I told him at first. He didn't tell me this for a few weeks though, just told everyone else that he didn't believe me. I don't understand why he didn't believe me as I had never lied to him before about anything. It was so hurtful, especially when I was in hospital around 4 months scared I was gonna lose my baby and I knew he just thought it was an elaborate excuse to get away with the whole thing and that I was gonna fake a miscarriage. He doesn't bother with me anymore and hasn't spoken to me in months.


----------



## xgem27x

My friends ex girlfriend went on this whole story about her baby, that she miscarried, and she was all tears and everything, but her stories didnt match facts, because she said she miscarried at 6 months, and the baby just fell out with lots of blood and her friend had to clean up the mess before her mum got home, because her mum didnt know she was pregnant... up until she mentioned all that bollocks I actually believed her and felt sorry for her, and even opened up about my own miscarriage, it just made me feel so sick that someone would lie about something like that, I mean wtf?!

And it gets worse, she said she named the baby Emily Rose, and took my friend (her bf at the time) to the babies grave, which was actually some other families babies grave, that she was just passing off as her own to make her story seem real... but hold on love, how did you bury the baby if your friend had to clean it up before your mum got home? And how did you afford a headstone when you were only 13 and had no money?

Tbh my mate knows how to pick them, his last 3 gfs have all been raped, pregnant, beaten my parents, tried to kill themselves, done heroin... the list goes on, and its all just bollocks!! Arghhh!!


----------



## xgem27x

I did think people on BnB would think I was a faker, when I was saying I was pregnant with twins, because sooooo many of the fakes that come on BnB say they're having twins!

I can only think its because it makes them sound "cooler" or something, or its quite "unique and un heard of" for a teen to have twins....

...hehe makes me feel all special! I'm cool and unique! LOL :awww:


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> I did think people on BnB would think I was a faker, when I was saying I was pregnant with twins, because sooooo many of the fakes that come on BnB say they're having twins!
> 
> I can only think its because it makes them sound "cooler" or something, or its quite "unique and un heard of" for a teen to have twins....
> 
> ...hehe makes me feel all special! I'm cool and unique! LOL :awww:

Haha I didn't think you were fake but thats because you had already had your twins when I came on, but I do find myself thinking that everyone saying they are having twins are fake.


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> My friends ex girlfriend went on this whole story about her baby, that she miscarried, and she was all tears and everything, but her stories didnt match facts, because she said she miscarried at 6 months, and the baby just fell out with lots of blood and her friend had to clean up the mess before her mum got home, because her mum didnt know she was pregnant... up until she mentioned all that bollocks I actually believed her and felt sorry for her, and even opened up about my own miscarriage, it just made me feel so sick that someone would lie about something like that, I mean wtf?!
> 
> *And it gets worse, she said she named the baby Emily Rose, and took my friend (her bf at the time) to the babies grave, which was actually some other families babies grave, that she was just passing off as her own to make her story seem real*... but hold on love, how did you bury the baby if your friend had to clean it up before your mum got home? And how did you afford a headstone when you were only 13 and had no money?
> 
> Tbh my mate knows how to pick them, his last 3 gfs have all been raped, pregnant, beaten my parents, tried to kill themselves, done heroin... the list goes on, and its all just bollocks!! Arghhh!!

That is the sickest thing I have ever read!!! :nope: That was SOOOOO wrong of her to do!


----------



## xgem27x

Burchy314 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I did think people on BnB would think I was a faker, when I was saying I was pregnant with twins, because sooooo many of the fakes that come on BnB say they're having twins!
> 
> I can only think its because it makes them sound "cooler" or something, or its quite "unique and un heard of" for a teen to have twins....
> 
> ...hehe makes me feel all special! I'm cool and unique! LOL :awww:
> 
> Haha I didn't think you were fake but thats because you had already had your twins when I came on, but I do find myself thinking that everyone saying they are having twins are fake.Click to expand...

Same lol haha, and because I know all the shiz diz about twin pregnancies, which are very different to normal pregnancies, I can suss them out pretty easily, because they always slip up... I'd make a good detective haha xx


----------



## mommie2be

I actually know a guy who fakes that he has 2 sons. His first "sons" name is Froto. He "lives" in Florida, 12 hours away. Oh, and did I mention what he's been one year old since I was in 9th grade... 3 years ago... 
His second "son" "passed away". When in all reality, the day after his OH found out she was pregnant he made her take the abortion pill & MY OH had to go over to their house because he just left her there to do it on her own... 
She was very early in her pregnancy, but he tells people that the baby was a boy and he misses him so much & just wants him back & blah blah blah... and calls him "Solis Junior". UGH ! 
He's an attention pig and when my OH started getting attention from his friends when I fell pregnant, he went completly crazy about "Solis Junior". 
Makes him look stupid as hell. :growlmad:


EDIT: & I forgot to mention that he dated my bestfriend and told her he was sterile..


----------



## annawrigley

^ Your avatar is soo cute!


----------



## Mellie1988

Some girl I went to college with stole scan pics of DD and made a bebo page with her fake pregnancy, a fake msn and like used a pic of me and rob and said it was her....ahe eventually stopped it by saying that her baby had died in the womb at 34 weeks, she went through details such as having to give birth etc. 

Felt sick to the stomach when I found out, someone that I knew from another site just seen my pic on her page and read back through all the story, I had to contact bebo to report her etc....if I ever seen her wow, I don't know what I would do, I sent her the most horrible message on fb. I'm now very wary of publishing pics anywhere, sad thing is though, this girl was on my Facebook and had access to everything, so it's not always just a stranger :(


----------



## cammy

wow there are some really crazy stories here :S I cant believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## 10.11.12

Mellie1988 said:


> Some girl I went to college with stole scan pics of DD and made a bebo page with her fake pregnancy, a fake msn and like used a pic of me and rob and said it was her....ahe eventually stopped it by saying that her baby had died in the womb at 34 weeks, she went through details such as having to give birth etc.
> 
> Felt sick to the stomach when I found out, someone that I knew from another site just seen my pic on her page and read back through all the story, I had to contact bebo to report her etc....if I ever seen her wow, I don't know what I would do, I sent her the most horrible message on fb. I'm now very wary of publishing pics anywhere, sad thing is though, this girl was on my Facebook and had access to everything, so it's not always just a stranger :(

That's crazy :wacko: OT but I really want to know! what's peppa pig world? :haha:


----------



## _laura

10.11.12 said:


> That's crazy :wacko: OT but I really want to know! what's peppa pig world? :haha:

Peppa pig world is a place in Southampton that attached to the theme park Paultons Park. Its basically a mini peppa pig theme park.
It's pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

_laura said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> That's crazy :wacko: OT but I really want to know! what's peppa pig world? :haha:
> 
> Peppa pig world is a place in Southampton that attached to the theme park Paultons Park. Its basically a mini peppa pig theme park.
> It's pretty good :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm so excited :happydance::haha: likeee counting the sleeps now, think I may be more excited than Grace :lol: just hope this rain p!sses off!! 

x


----------



## lhancock90

Burchy314 said:


> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. *Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK! She just randomly turned white* once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.


:rofl:


----------



## krys

When I was in sixth grade, my friend that was an eighth grader was a compulsive liar. She told me that she had two baby tigers (she lived in an apartment). I could go on and on about her crazy lies. Anyway, she was constantly faking pregnancies. She even said she had a two year old son, but his dad kidnapped him and took him to Mexico and they got in a car accident and he died. She even brought a picture of a little boy! Then she said she was pregnant by her new boyfriend (they had been dating for like two weeks) she told me to feel her tummy so I could feel it kick, when I did she pushed out her tummy real fast....seriously? I may have been 11, but I didn't even believe her crazy ass. She was a wacko :wacko:


----------



## xCookieDough

Mellie1988 said:


> Some girl I went to college with stole scan pics of DD and made a bebo page with her fake pregnancy, a fake msn and like used a pic of me and rob and said it was her....ahe eventually stopped it by saying that her baby had died in the womb at 34 weeks, she went through details such as having to give birth etc.
> 
> Felt sick to the stomach when I found out, someone that I knew from another site just seen my pic on her page and read back through all the story, I had to contact bebo to report her etc....if I ever seen her wow, I don't know what I would do, I sent her the most horrible message on fb. I'm now very wary of publishing pics anywhere, sad thing is though, this girl was on my Facebook and had access to everything, so it's not always just a stranger :(

*"/ Oh my gosh that is so sick, to think someone doing all of that, I just don't get why people do this and I never will. It's quite scary.
---xo*


----------



## EllaAndLyla

GemmaLeanne said:


> am i really the only one who noticed the part of EllaAndLyla's post about how that girl tried to kill her in her sleep! lmao
> 
> sorry everything i read after that was a bit of a blur.. thats horror movie shit :haha:

lol its happened twice, once to me and once to my friend! swear she was possesed! hehe i want to tell the story now!! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4ababy

When I was in high school a girl brought in an ultrasound and it had her sisters name at the top. Her sister actually was pregnant at the time

She said they must have got their files mixed up and accidentally printed a copy of her sisters ultrasound.:dohh:


----------



## Burchy314

EllaAndLyla said:


> GemmaLeanne said:
> 
> 
> am i really the only one who noticed the part of EllaAndLyla's post about how that girl tried to kill her in her sleep! lmao
> 
> sorry everything i read after that was a bit of a blur.. thats horror movie shit :haha:
> 
> lol its happened twice, once to me and once to my friend! swear she was possesed! *hehe i want to tell the story now!!* :thumbup:Click to expand...

DO IT! I want to know the story!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Burchy314 said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GemmaLeanne said:
> 
> 
> am i really the only one who noticed the part of EllaAndLyla's post about how that girl tried to kill her in her sleep! lmao
> 
> sorry everything i read after that was a bit of a blur.. thats horror movie shit :haha:
> 
> lol its happened twice, once to me and once to my friend! swear she was possesed! *hehe i want to tell the story now!!* :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> DO IT! I want to know the story!Click to expand...

Oooh I want to know too!


----------



## Chai_w

Not pregnant or a parent either(yet ;)) but i knew someone that faked pregnancy, and childbirth, and a child. first she had a miscarriage then it wasn't a miscarriage, then her doc told her she had one child, then when she had miscarriage, it was only one of the twins, and she at one point said she lost them both, then she said when she went into labor the baby daddy(which had a whole slew of possiblities, including a previous friend, who she said was the father then she picked a different ex of hers) she went to the baby daddy house since he didn't believe her while she said she was in labor and magically had her bloody show on his couch convincing him that she was pregnant:dohh:. then she said she called me 20 times, and left messages and texted me(which i did not recieve and there was nothing on our home phone at all). and then she is saying that her nephew(her brother had a kid around this time) was her son and brought in pictures and everything. i bumped into her awhile ago she still maintains that she has a son and that he is hers:wacko:. I don't get it, she is really involved with her story completly to this day.:nope:
there are no hospital photos and no scans.


----------



## annawrigley

Chai_w said:


> Not pregnant or a parent either(yet ;)) but i knew someone that faked pregnancy, and childbirth, and a child. first she had a miscarriage then it wasn't a miscarriage, then her doc told her she had one child, then when she had miscarriage, it was only one of the twins, and she at one point said she lost them both, then she said when she went into labor the baby daddy(which had a whole slew of possiblities, including a previous friend, who she said was the father then she picked a different ex of hers) she went to the baby daddy house since he didn't believe her while she said she was in labor and *magically had her bloody show on his couch* convincing him that she was pregnant:dohh:. then she said she called me 20 times, and left messages and texted me(which i did not recieve and there was nothing on our home phone at all). and then she is saying that her nephew(her brother had a kid around this time) was her son and brought in pictures and everything. i bumped into her awhile ago she still maintains that she has a son and that he is hers:wacko:. I don't get it, she is really involved with her story completly to this day.:nope:
> there are no hospital photos and no scans.

Do I want to know what that really was?! :shock:


----------



## cammy

Mellie1988 said:


> Some girl I went to college with stole scan pics of DD and made a bebo page with her fake pregnancy, a fake msn and like used a pic of me and rob and said it was her....ahe eventually stopped it by saying that her baby had died in the womb at 34 weeks, she went through details such as having to give birth etc.
> 
> Felt sick to the stomach when I found out, someone that I knew from another site just seen my pic on her page and read back through all the story, I had to contact bebo to report her etc....if I ever seen her wow, I don't know what I would do, I sent her the most horrible message on fb. I'm now very wary of publishing pics anywhere, sad thing is though, this girl was on my Facebook and had access to everything, so it's not always just a stranger :(

OMG WOW!! Who in their right mind would do that :O seriously wrong


----------



## Gollbettynen

I know one girl who faked her pregnancy and used her uncles newborn babys pictures. :/ I don't know if he knows that she uses pictures of his son, but some people believe it's her son.. ohh and she is 15.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lol for those who wanted to hear the story about the physco girl here it is haha! 


Spoiler
It was at my mates suprise 15th birthday thing we did for her in my other mates summer house (basically a smaller house at the back of her garden). Everything was good until she fell asleep!!! She started talking all weird about someone telling her she needed to fulfill a task. We would ask her to do stuff and she would but without realising, she was 100% asleep, her eyes were closed and she was in like a weird dream state where she didn't really know what she was doing. We told her to get up and cut the cake we had on the side so she did, it was with like a proper kitchen knife. Then someone (as a joke) said 'kill ella' and as they said it she started going crazy with the knife and basically made the cake look like it was just crumbs at the same time she turned her head round and was looking at me (with eyes still shut). She took the knife back to where she was lying and lay back down with it on her chest and her arms over it like she was protecting it. Then because I was so scared lol I said to one of my mates to ask where I was to see if she knew, we asked and she picked up the knife and pointed it straight in my direction. We tried to trick her by all moving places (there was about 8 of us) and she still knew exactly where I was, eyes shut 100% asleep. After a while it all died down, she started not responding to us. Then about 20 mins later she just randomly got up and came and sat next to me and started singing 'one in the bed and the little one said'. Yeah basically I just got up, grabbed a knife, hid it under my pillow and stayed awake the whole night watching her. The weirdest part was like at about 4am, she was back in bed and everyone apart from me and 1 other were awake, she just randomly turned her head round to look at me - this time her eyes were wide open and she looked awake. But she wasn't talking to us and even when we were trying to talk to her she was just completely still, even if we said something we know would make her laugh if she was awake. Pretty freaky!! lol I have loads of stories about her, she did a lot of weird stuff like this!!! x


----------



## Burchy314

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lol for those who wanted to hear the story about the physco girl here it is haha!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It was at my mates suprise 15th birthday thing we did for her in my other mates summer house (basically a smaller house at the back of her garden). Everything was good until she fell asleep!!! She started talking all weird about someone telling her she needed to fulfill a task. We would ask her to do stuff and she would but without realising, she was 100% asleep, her eyes were closed and she was in like a weird dream state where she didn't really know what she was doing. We told her to get up and cut the cake we had on the side so she did, it was with like a proper kitchen knife. Then someone (as a joke) said 'kill ella' and as they said it she started going crazy with the knife and basically made the cake look like it was just crumbs at the same time she turned her head round and was looking at me (with eyes still shut). She took the knife back to where she was lying and lay back down with it on her chest and her arms over it like she was protecting it. Then because I was so scared lol I said to one of my mates to ask where I was to see if she knew, we asked and she picked up the knife and pointed it straight in my direction. We tried to trick her by all moving places (there was about 8 of us) and she still knew exactly where I was, eyes shut 100% asleep. After a while it all died down, she started not responding to us. Then about 20 mins later she just randomly got up and came and sat next to me and started singing 'one in the bed and the little one said'. Yeah basically I just got up, grabbed a knife, hid it under my pillow and stayed awake the whole night watching her. The weirdest part was like at about 4am, she was back in bed and everyone apart from me and 1 other were awake, she just randomly turned her head round to look at me - this time her eyes were wide open and she looked awake. But she wasn't talking to us and even when we were trying to talk to her she was just completely still, even if we said something we know would make her laugh if she was awake. Pretty freaky!! lol I have loads of stories about her, she did a lot of weird stuff like this!!! x

HOLY FUCK!!! That is a fucking horror movie right there.


----------



## x__amour

:shock:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

haha! shes so weird!! once when she was asleep she was talking to us as if she was another woman and was dying, next morning she got a phone call saying that her godmother had just died. She was being all freaky once in sleep saying that someone was going to choke to death (later that night my filling in my tooth fell out and I choked on it for a while) then she was telling every one to get inside because 'they' were coming and about 30 seconds after everyone got in we saw 2 people walk up the garden! freakkkky


----------



## xgem27x

Burn the witch!!!!


----------



## lauram_92

Ella, thats sooo freaky :shock:


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> Burn the witch!!!!

Hahaha I agree. That girl sound fucking psycho!


----------



## 10.11.12

lhancock90 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. *Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK! She just randomly turned white* once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Was she Micheal Jackson? :haha:


----------



## cammy

10.11.12 said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. *Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK! She just randomly turned white* once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Was she Micheal Jackson? :haha:Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Burchy314

cammy said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I have had so many people fake pregnancies! One girl told me she had like 4 kids and gave them all up for adoption and each kid was from her being raped by her father!!! She told me this in 7th grade!!! Oh and she is actually really close with her father and he is a great guy! Each time she told us the story the number of kids would change, or the sexes of the babies would change or the names of the babies would change. *Oh and she also once told me she was BORN BLACK! She just randomly turned white* once hahahaha she was so fucking dumb, but I kept her around for entertainment!
> 
> Then there was this one girl that said she was pregnant because she was mad I was dating her ex boyfriend so she tried to still him back from me by saying she was pregnant. She put up totally fake ultrasounds and everything and then said she miscarried at like 20 weeks but never missed any school. Dumb girls I just don't understand it!!!
> 
> My friends use to think I was one of those girls because every so often I would tell them "i think I am pregnant" but I only said it to them and it was because it was when I first started having sex so I was freaking out. I only said it to them like 2 maybe 3 times but I never made a big deal of it.
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *Was she Micheal Jackson?* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lolClick to expand...

Haha I guess so!!


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lol for those who wanted to hear the story about the physco girl here it is haha!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It was at my mates suprise 15th birthday thing we did for her in my other mates summer house (basically a smaller house at the back of her garden). Everything was good until she fell asleep!!! She started talking all weird about someone telling her she needed to fulfill a task. We would ask her to do stuff and she would but without realising, she was 100% asleep, her eyes were closed and she was in like a weird dream state where she didn't really know what she was doing. We told her to get up and cut the cake we had on the side so she did, it was with like a proper kitchen knife. Then someone (as a joke) said 'kill ella' and as they said it she started going crazy with the knife and basically made the cake look like it was just crumbs at the same time she turned her head round and was looking at me (with eyes still shut). She took the knife back to where she was lying and lay back down with it on her chest and her arms over it like she was protecting it. Then because I was so scared lol I said to one of my mates to ask where I was to see if she knew, we asked and she picked up the knife and pointed it straight in my direction. We tried to trick her by all moving places (there was about 8 of us) and she still knew exactly where I was, eyes shut 100% asleep. After a while it all died down, she started not responding to us. Then about 20 mins later she just randomly got up and came and sat next to me and started singing 'one in the bed and the little one said'. Yeah basically I just got up, grabbed a knife, hid it under my pillow and stayed awake the whole night watching her. The weirdest part was like at about 4am, she was back in bed and everyone apart from me and 1 other were awake, she just randomly turned her head round to look at me - this time her eyes were wide open and she looked awake. But she wasn't talking to us and even when we were trying to talk to her she was just completely still, even if we said something we know would make her laugh if she was awake. Pretty freaky!! lol I have loads of stories about her, she did a lot of weird stuff like this!!! x

:rofl: What. The. Fuck. :shock:


----------



## sma1588

i know what u mean hun. i actually posted awhile back about something like this and its really sad how people can be. my brother and his gf who are 26 and i think shes 22 faked a pregnancy for 13 months..yes 13 months.... they could never shw proof of it and said dr. visits were too much to go to, yet my mom gave them the number to a girl who did ultrasounds free and still came up with reasons to not go. this went on for the whole time and in the end when my mom said she was going to take her to the doc if she didnt have the baby the first week of june. she " had the baby and it was a still birth" there is no proof of ANY of this... my family has looked it all up as well


----------



## cammy

sma1588 said:


> i know what u mean hun. i actually posted awhile back about something like this and its really sad how people can be. my brother and his gf who are 26 and i think shes 22 faked a pregnancy for 13 months..yes 13 months.... they could never shw proof of it and said dr. visits were too much to go to, yet my mom gave them the number to a girl who did ultrasounds free and still came up with reasons to not go. this went on for the whole time and in the end when my mom said she was going to take her to the doc if she didnt have the baby the first week of june. she " had the baby and it was a still birth" there is no proof of ANY of this... my family has looked it all up as well

:S wow, do you know why they did it? Just attention seeking?


----------



## sma1588

i think i know but we will never know for sure. heres a little info as to y i think they did it... his gf knew that i might not ever be able to have kids and that i wanted to have kids. we stopped talking because my brother was an idiot and caused alot of problems so then next thing i no shes saying she is pregnant and trying to get my family to side with her. my family has also figured out that it was all a lie and no no1 talks to either of them.........

it was to the point where my family spent over $1000 on this " baby boy" (ya they even said it was a by, had a name and did the "nursery" just to make my family think it was true...


----------

